# Raymond moved out without asking ?



## ririsoup (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone have this happen? I logged into my game and found that the spot where raymond lived, had been sold to Benedict. Yet he never asked me about moving ? He was just gone ! Has this happened to anyone before ?


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 28, 2020)

This is not possible. Do you live with anyone who may have played your game without your knowledge?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 28, 2020)

thats so strange! did you not go on for a couple days? or have you been playing everyday?


----------



## lieryl (Apr 28, 2020)

did you recently update your game?


----------



## bluetortis26 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm not sure if this helps, but once I TT (so I could get Raymond at the campsite) then I got someone to move out, after that I went back to present time and went to Raymond's house, the sign said "Raymond's House" but he wasn't home, I looked everywhere on the island and couldn't find him but then I looked on the maps app and saw the house that was original Raymond's was blank, luckily I TT to the next day and Raymond was in his house unpacking.


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 28, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> thats so strange! did you not go on for a couple days? or have you been playing everyday?


I think I time traveled one day forward  and didn’t speak to him the previous day, then I went to go say hi and Benedict’s plot was there

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

I do not, it’s only me on my game :/

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



bluetortis26 said:


> I'm not sure if this helps, but once I TT (so I could get Raymond at the campsite) then I got someone to move out, after that I went back to present time and went to Raymond's house, the sign said "Raymond's House" but he wasn't home, I looked everywhere on the island and couldn't find him but then I looked on the maps app and saw the house that was original Raymond's was blank, luckily I TT to the next day and Raymond was in his house unpacking.


He’s long gone sadly D: so even if I wanted to TT back he wouldn’t be there. I’m working on just finding him again on the island tours but I’m not having any luck .


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 28, 2020)

unless this is a very rare glitch, does anyone else use your switch to play ac? they might have confirmed his request to move out. if that's not the case then this must be an extremely rare glitch because villagers in this game do not move out unless you give them permission. either way, i'm really sorry, that sucks :/


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 28, 2020)

lieryl said:


> did you recently update your game?


I updated the day the update came out I believe so on the 22nd around 9pm

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



cloudmask said:


> unless this is a very rare glitch, does anyone else use your switch to play ac? they might have confirmed his request to move out. if that's not the case then this must be an extremely rare glitch because villagers in this game do not move out unless you give them permission. either way, i'm really sorry, that sucks :/


yeah I’m not sure what the heck happened, I just wanted to know if it’s happened to anyone. Idk if maybe he asked and I was sleepy and said yes (?) I think this is very unlikely but seems like the most plausible thing


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 28, 2020)

Did you adopt him from someone else?
The last patch removed glitched adopted villagers. You may have had a glitched Raymond and he hadn't started to show signs of being glitched yet.​


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 28, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Did you adopt him from someone else?
> The last patch removed glitched adopted villagers. You may have had a glitched Raymond and he hadn't started to show signs of being glitched yet.​


Yes I did adopt him from someone else D: maybe that’s why


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

Strong Badam said:


> This is not possible.


Is there source for this? Villagers potentially moving out without telling us has been in every game before, so I'm a little surprised.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 28, 2020)

ririsoup said:


> Yes I did adopt him from someone else D: maybe that’s why



That would be it then. A lot of people reported losing villagers they adopted after the patch dropped.

I hope you run in to Raymond again in the future. It really sucks them fixing the glitch had this effect.​


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, Raymond for Benedict would be a nightmare for me!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 28, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> That would be it then. A lot of people reported losing villagers they adopted after the patch dropped.
> 
> I hope you run in to Raymond again in the future. It really sucks them fixing the glitch had this effect.​


Yeah, but with the glitched villagers they were gone a day after the game was updated - not a week later.
Also, when a villager moves out, their plot is "unsold" the next day so that you have time to recruit someone or go island hopping. So this doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 28, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Yeah, but with the glitched villagers they were gone a day after the game was updated - not a week later.
> Also, when a villager moves out, their plot is "unsold" the next day so that you have time to recruit someone or go island hopping. So this doesn't make sense.



Ah that is a valid point. I didn't think of that. I still can't think of any other explanation. Hopefully this doesn't turn out to be a new glitch then.

I admit it feels like the patch just dropped for me since my sense of time is whack right now. >>​


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 28, 2020)

Best to send a ticket to Nintendo. It's so odd for that to happen after many days the update was released.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 28, 2020)

What could have happened is, you missed him thinking about moving out.

In the span of a few days or so there will always be a villager deep in thought considering moving out, and if you miss it and don't talk to them, they'll just go ahead and do it... maybe that's what went down? You missed the day he was thinking, and the day he finally moved? (days where they're moving are the hardest to spot, because I'm pretty sure, if you don't talk to your villagers, there's no way of knowing unless you catch them mid-act).


----------



## lieryl (Apr 28, 2020)

Lovi said:


> What could have happened is, you missed him thinking about moving out.
> 
> In the span of a few days or so there will always be a villager deep in thought considering moving out, and if you miss it and don't talk to them, they'll just go ahead and do it... maybe that's what went down? You missed the day he was thinking, and the day he finally moved? (days where they're moving are the hardest to spot, because I'm pretty sure, if you don't talk to your villagers, there's no way of knowing unless you catch them mid-act).


wait i thought they didn’t do that in NH


----------



## Lovi (Apr 28, 2020)

lieryl said:


> wait i thought they didn’t do that in NH



They don't if you don't play, but if you get on after a while of not playing then they'll automatically be thinking about moving and, yeah, you gotta talk to them and ask 'em to stay after that :'D

Once you're past Isabelle and in the actual game its almost always preset to have someone thinking about moving out if its been long enough, I've been doing the camping trick for a while now and've formed a system of always checking on my villagers once I have a camper to go see for this reason ^ ^


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 28, 2020)

Lovi said:


> What could have happened is, you missed him thinking about moving out.
> 
> In the span of a few days or so there will always be a villager deep in thought considering moving out, and if you miss it and don't talk to them, they'll just go ahead and do it... maybe that's what went down? You missed the day he was thinking, and the day he finally moved? (days where they're moving are the hardest to spot, because I'm pretty sure, if you don't talk to your villagers, there's no way of knowing unless you catch them mid-act).



Nah. They can't move out without your consent in New Horizons. Pretty sure OP's Raymond glitched out.


----------



## Arrei (Apr 28, 2020)

Lovi said:


> What could have happened is, you missed him thinking about moving out.
> 
> In the span of a few days or so there will always be a villager deep in thought considering moving out, and if you miss it and don't talk to them, they'll just go ahead and do it... maybe that's what went down? You missed the day he was thinking, and the day he finally moved? (days where they're moving are the hardest to spot, because I'm pretty sure, if you don't talk to your villagers, there's no way of knowing unless you catch them mid-act).


It seems in this game that mechanic doesn't exist anymore. If you don't activate a villager's move-out dialogue, the game picks another villager the next day. People have been negating the move-out dialogue using the net to get a new move-out every day for quicker cycling, I hear?


----------



## Megina (Apr 28, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> Nah. They can't move out without your consent in New Horizons. Pretty sure OP's Raymond glitched out.


Unless it was sneakily changed in the update?
I feel like we would have noticed by now, though o':


----------



## Lovi (Apr 28, 2020)

Arrei said:


> It seems in this game that mechanic doesn't exist anymore. If you don't activate a villager's move-out dialogue, the game picks another villager the next day. People have been negating the move-out dialogue using the net to get a new move-out every day for quicker cycling, I hear?



Ooh interesting... I'm too much of a coward to test it but I'll definitely look around for that change! I've just been around for this common upset where someone moves because someone missed them thinking about it :'D


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> They can't move out without your consent in New Horizons.


I asked in this thread before about this too and I'm still curious - is there a source or proof of this anywhere? It has been in every game prior and I've never seen anyone say they can't move out randomly until I saw this thread, so I'm super curious when it was confirmed...


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 28, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I asked in this thread before about this too and I'm still curious - is there a source or proof of this anywhere? It has been in every game prior and I've never seen anyone say they can't move out randomly until I saw this thread, so I'm super curious when it was confirmed...



I mean people are TT'ing from April to December in one jump on youtube and no one moves out. I've confirmed it through my own TT'ing out of villagers, I've never had someone sneakily move out like OP is saying they experienced. Don't think many people, if any, have experienced a random move out with the villager not asking the player without some sort of glitch. Unless they changed something in the update which I'm 99% sure they didn't because I just TT'ed out a few villagers yesterday by jumping a month at a time with no villagers just moving out.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 29, 2020)

Even if he were to move out if the OP somehow gave him the permission to do so without realizing, his plot should still be unclaimed the very next day. This is what confuses me.


----------



## arimunch (Sep 4, 2020)

I had a similar problem!! I literally got Pietro yesterday from the campsite and he replaced Rosie. I get on today and he's moving out! It's been the span of one day. Can anyone help? I'm really upset because he's one of my dreamies.


----------



## loveclove (Sep 4, 2020)

arimunch said:


> I had a similar problem!! I literally got Pietro yesterday from the campsite and he replaced Rosie. I get on today and he's moving out! It's been the span of one day. Can anyone help? I'm really upset because he's one of my dreamies.


Isn't he in boxes but moving in?


----------



## arimunch (Sep 4, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Isn't he in boxes but moving in?


No 
He has only been outside once and I was up near where he was all day. He literally couldn't have asked to move out without me seeing it. But now I go into his house this morning and he says he's moving out.Rosie asked to move out, I got him in the campsite the next day and he replaced her, and he was unpacking the day after. Yesterday, he was outside and walking around and stuff but today he's moving out. I'm really upset.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 4, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I mean people are TT'ing from April to December in one jump on youtube and no one moves out. I've confirmed it through my own TT'ing out of villagers, I've never had someone sneakily move out like OP is saying they experienced. Don't think many people, if any, have experienced a random move out with the villager not asking the player without some sort of glitch. Unless they changed something in the update which I'm 99% sure they didn't because I just TT'ed out a few villagers yesterday by jumping a month at a time with no villagers just moving out.



Play “the bubble”—meaning, it is a way that, if an islander you want to stay has the bubble (consideration of moving out), exit your game and advance the date. That should be able to transfer the bubble to a different islander. It does not do that every time. Sometimes, you get a bubble repeat with the same islander; but, still, you exit the game and advance the date in effort to transfer that bubble to an islander you are willing to let go.

There is also the pattern of islanders not moving out without letting at least one human know. An islander does not necessarily let the island’s representative know first; it can be a secondary human. But if you tell that islander you are willing for him to go—he gets ready to go. Now, I haven’t tried this thoroughly—but there have been times an islander gets approval to go by one human and then lets another human know. It strikes me as _consensus_.

“New Horizons” is set up where an islander does not just leave. (This is opposite of “New Leaf.”) Some human—be it the representative or a secondary human—comes across an islander with the bubble and, if engaging that islander in conversation, gets confronted with the question, _Do I [insert islander’s name] stay or go?_


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 4, 2020)

arimunch said:


> No
> He has only been outside once and I was up near where he was all day. He literally couldn't have asked to move out without me seeing it. But now I go into his house this morning and he says he's moving out.Rosie asked to move out, I got him in the campsite the next day and he replaced her, and he was unpacking the day after. Yesterday, he was outside and walking around and stuff but today he's moving out. I'm really upset.



Do you have a second player character? If you do, you can ask Pietro to stay with the second character. It sounds like a serious bug that a new villager via camper would move out immediately without a prompt. As far as I know, this shouldn't happen or possible without a bug.

Was this the over of events

Day 1: Pietro kicks out Rosie, Rosie in Boxes
Day 2: Empty plot sold to Pietro
Day 3: Pietro moves in and is unpacking
Day 4: He is in boxes to move out?


----------



## loveclove (Sep 4, 2020)

arimunch said:


> No
> He has only been outside once and I was up near where he was all day. He literally couldn't have asked to move out without me seeing it. But now I go into his house this morning and he says he's moving out.Rosie asked to move out, I got him in the campsite the next day and he replaced her, and he was unpacking the day after. Yesterday, he was outside and walking around and stuff but today he's moving out. I'm really upset.


I'm so sorry this happened, never heard about this


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 4, 2020)

I heard This happening with glitched villagers.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 4, 2020)

Arrei said:


> It seems in this game that mechanic doesn't exist anymore. If you don't activate a villager's move-out dialogue, the game picks another villager the next day. People have been negating the move-out dialogue using the net to get a new move-out every day for quicker cycling, I hear?



The net thing is not a method for moving the thought bubble. It will stop whatever thought bubble they are having at the moment (no way to know if it is a move out bubble when you first see it) but it doesn’t have any effect on moving the thought bubble. If you ignore the villager it would also move the next day. However, if you never talk to any villager with a thought bubble you will also miss them asking to set a secret greeting, change a catchphrase, asking for a favor or an exchange, etc. it is best to talk to them if they have a thought bubble and if it is the move out request and you want it to move to another villager the next day, reset your game without saving and then don’t talk to that villager when they have a thought bubble for the rest of the day. (If you want to keep all your villagers it is best to answer no, because then no one will ask again for about 5 days.)

Idk, I know some people just like to hit villagers with nets, but it does not have a meaningful effect on the move out thought bubble.

Also, to the people asking above, it has been confirmed that villagers will never move out without your permission, unlike in previous games.


----------



## HELP!! (Sep 18, 2020)

Guys, HELP!!! This JUST HAPPENED to me today!! The very first villager I ever met, a dog called Mac (all he talks about is working out), is moving. I switched the game on and Isabelle did her usual morning announcements, and announced he was leaving today. I spoke to Mac and he said "I took your advice and I'm moving out". But I NEVER TOLD HIM TO MOVE!! Never once. I played the game all day yesterday and he never even spoke to me about moving, not once. I would never let my first ever islander that I spoke to move out, I would never agree to that, and surely I would remember if I had?? I can't understand it. It HAS to be a glitch. I'm devastated and extremely angry about this. I DID NOT TEL HIM TO MOVE.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

Is it possible he had the thought bubble and I didn't see it, and because I didn't engage in conversation with him, he just decided to move out? That's the only explanation I can think of. I can't believe this. He was the first villager I ever spoke to. Is it possible for villagers/islanders who move out to eventually move back in through selling land plots, if enough people move out and enough plots become available? Or can a villager never move back once they've moved out? Please someone help me!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

Can I go back in time somehow? Can I stop this??


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 18, 2020)

HELP!! said:


> Guys, HELP!!! This JUST HAPPENED to me today!! The very first villager I ever met, a dog called Mac (all he talks about is working out), is moving. I switched the game on and Isabelle did her usual morning announcements, and announced he was leaving today. I spoke to Mac and he said "I took your advice and I'm moving out". But I NEVER TOLD HIM TO MOVE!! Never once. I played the game all day yesterday and he never even spoke to me about moving, not once. I would never let my first ever islander that I spoke to move out, I would never agree to that, and surely I would remember if I had?? I can't understand it. It HAS to be a glitch. I'm devastated and extremely angry about this. I DID NOT TEL HIM TO MOVE.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020
> 
> Is it possible he had the thought bubble and I didn't see it, and because I didn't engage in conversation with him, he just decided to move out? That's the only explanation I can think of. I can't believe this. He was the first villager I ever spoke to. Is it possible for villagers/islanders who move out to eventually move back in through selling land plots, if enough people move out and enough plots become available? Or can a villager never move back once they've moved out? Please someone help me!!



in New Horizons villagers do not move out without permission. If he moves out he won’t  move to another plot on your island and that’s not a mechanic for triggering a move out. Ignoring the thought bubble does not cause the villager to move out. And once they are moved out, no, they don’t move back. You may encounter the same villager island hopping (through random chance, but it won’t be your same Mac - he won’t remember you, etc)

your situation he is acting at least like someone told him he could move, but regardless, if he is in boxes and not just gone that is better in because you may be able to get him to stay. Do you have any secondary playable characters on your island? If not, maybe you could make one. I believe another resident can ask a moving villager to stay and they will stay. Your original character can’t ask Mac to stay if the game is acting like you agreed to let him leave, but a different character would get the option to ask him to stay.

Another, more complicated solution would be that a friend could come, invite him to their island, then once they get him to ask to move out (either by waiting it out, time traveling or using amiibo cards/ a campsite villager move in) from there you could invite him back to your island.

the one thing about a secondary character is I would want to make sure it won’t mess with the in game time and cause Mac to move out prematurely. Maybe someone else has a little more information on that.

in the meantime, just make sure you stay on the day he is in boxes so that he is not gone gone


----------



## HELP!! (Sep 18, 2020)

I did time travel but he's still in boxes. I'll try creating a secondary playable character. Thanks. I'll get back to you.


----------



## HELP!! (Sep 18, 2020)

He's gone, I visited the island with a second character and now his plot is available. All I can hope is that another Mac moves to the island.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Is there source for this? Villagers potentially moving out without telling us has been in every game before, so I'm a little surprised.


I know from experience that villagers will not move out unless they ask and you say yes. I have time traveled years ahead in this game and I've never had a villager move out without my approval.

If he just randomly moved out, without you saying yes to his request to move, then it is likely that he was a glitched villager and he was patched out with a recent update.


----------



## Llunavale (Sep 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know from experience that villagers will not move out unless they ask and you say yes. I have time traveled years ahead in this game and I've never had a villager move out without my approval.
> 
> If he just randomly moved out, without you saying yes to his request to move, then it is likely that he was a glitched villager and he was patched out with a recent update.


Yeah since posting that question I've more or less found this myself also.
At the time I was just a little surprised because it's never been like that in a game before (and I didn't TT so I wasn't able to confirm for myself).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Yeah since posting that question I've more or less found this myself also.
> At the time I was just a little surprised because it's never been like that in a game before (and I didn't TT so I wasn't able to confirm for myself).


well I'm sorry to hear that such a great villager just randomly left your town. hopefully you can get him back! (or maybe you've already gotten him back, in which case many congrats)


----------

